# knuckleboom crane truck



## mattfr12 (Jul 19, 2011)

I purchased one a few months ago with all the options and wanted to see if anyone else out thier is having success with them.
I bought it from timberland trucks in virginia. i built the biggest one i could afford without getting to crazy in the money department i put it on an international 4400 with a dt466 in it. has around 70 feet of reach ran by radio remote control has the winch on it so it can operate like a crane. with a load limiting system. the end of the boom is plumbed with hydralics and the grapple comes on and off. i had them send a fiberglass bucket with it. right off the side of the truck it will lift 16,000 and change at around 50 feet. all im doing now is waiting for the boom to show up from italy its a 3 week trip on cargo ship after thier done building it. i decided to go with it after i looked at how much money i was dumping into renting a crane a year i figured i could probably cut the crane rental in half. the decisioni was fincance a truck for 1500 a month. when sometimes during the summer season crane rental hit 3k per month. around here thiers usually a 4 hour minimum at around 150 per hour so 600 bucks just to get them to show up. trucks supposed to be done in september will post pics as soon as i get it.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 19, 2011)

70 foot seems a little short, but an impressive move none the less. I'm sure it will be handy as all hell in general.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Let me know how you like that winch set up. Most guys seem to just be using slings and the boom's hydraulics to make picks and I can't quite figure out why. Keeps us in the loop and throw up some pics when you get it. Congrats!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jul 19, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> I purchased one a few months ago with all the options and wanted to see if anyone else out thier is having success with them.
> I bought it from timberland trucks in virginia. i built the biggest one i could afford without getting to crazy in the money department i put it on an international 4400 with a dt466 in it. has around 70 feet of reach ran by radio remote control has the winch on it so it can operate like a crane. with a load limiting system. the end of the boom is plumbed with hydralics and the grapple comes on and off. i had them send a fiberglass bucket with it. right off the side of the truck it will lift 16,000 and change at around 50 feet. all im doing now is waiting for the boom to show up from italy its a 3 week trip on cargo ship after thier done building it. i decided to go with it after i looked at how much money i was dumping into renting a crane a year i figured i could probably cut the crane rental in half. the decisioni was fincance a truck for 1500 a month. when sometimes during the summer season crane rental hit 3k per month. around here thiers usually a 4 hour minimum at around 150 per hour so 600 bucks just to get them to show up. trucks supposed to be done in september will post pics as soon as i get it.


 
Thats a grandslam deal. Nice innovation job.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 19, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> 70 foot seems a little short, but an impressive move none the less. I'm sure it will be handy as all hell in general.


 
to me it was perfect if you go larger the dollar signs jump dramaticly because the weight of the crane itself a 100+ foot knuckleboom has to be on a chassis that can support a 20,000 pound crane mostly on the front axle. if it needs more than 70 feet i firgured id just rent. my main goal with this truck was to build pretty much a super sized grapple truck that can also be used to take sections of trunk down when accessable clean up debris and so on.


i was in the market for a grapple truck and the average 20-30 foot range grapple just wasnt to appealing to me im hoping to be able to ALMOST replace using my skid steer and tractor to load larger wood.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Let me know how you like that winch set up. Most guys seem to just be using slings and the boom's hydraulics to make picks and I can't quite figure out why. Keeps us in the loop and throw up some pics when you get it. Congrats!


 
ya the winch to me made sense because of the booms not being known for being really fast, and that as everyone knows the closer to the truck you are the more you can lift. 

take a ride down and run it some time messaged you a while back when i was looking for a climber to help. thies hot summers are killer i slept in my back yard for an hour when i got home today i cant wait for this truck so i dont have to stand in a yard with 3 ply kevlar chaps on slabing up trunks anymore.

talked to jack at timberland a fed days back and its supposed to be here middle to end of sept.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 19, 2011)

you pittsburgh area matt? id like to see that run when it comes in. We own a national 800c on a sterling chassis but the boss has thrown around the idea of a K boom truck


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 20, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> you pittsburgh area matt? id like to see that run when it comes in. We own a national 800c on a sterling chassis but the boss has thrown around the idea of a K boom truck


 
ya im 15 min from downtown


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 20, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> ya the winch to me made sense because of the booms not being known for being really fast, and that as everyone knows the closer to the truck you are the more you can lift.
> 
> take a ride down and run it some time messaged you a while back when i was looking for a climber to help. thies hot summers are killer i slept in my back yard for an hour when i got home today i cant wait for this truck so i dont have to stand in a yard with 3 ply kevlar chaps on slabing up trunks anymore.
> 
> talked to jack at timberland a fed days back and its supposed to be here middle to end of sept.


 
Thanks for the invite. Let me know when you get it and I might just do that.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Company I work for regularly has an Altec k boom. It has a 60ft max I think. Granted it can't do what a big crane does, but beleave me, it does a lot of what a big crane can't. It'll get into some pretty tight places a big crane can't. They have cargo nets that you can fill full of wood and just dump, no lifting into the truck. We have placed both the chipper and stumpgrinder in some crazy spots with it. We pick up the bobcat all the time with it. It'll pick up some decent pieces if the boom isn't fully extended. I don't know how many times Iv'e been put up a tree with it. You'll find a 101 uses for it in everyday tree work. This company also does boulder landscaping with it.
I asked once why he couldn't use a bucket on it and was told because the hydraulics are all exposed. An other advantage is insurance, theirs isn't classified as a crane, but as a boom lift. big difference in insurance prices. They never use the winch either, don't know why.
Good luck with your new k boom. Beastmaster.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 24, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Company I work for regularly has an Altec k boom. It has a 60ft max I think. Granted it can't do what a big crane does, but beleave me, it does a lot of what a big crane can't. It'll get into some pretty tight places a big crane can't. They have cargo nets that you can fill full of wood and just dump, no lifting into the truck. We have placed both the chipper and stumpgrinder in some crazy spots with it. We pick up the bobcat all the time with it. It'll pick up some decent pieces if the boom isn't fully extended. I don't know how many times Iv'e been put up a tree with it. You'll find a 101 uses for it in everyday tree work. This company also does boulder landscaping with it.
> I asked once why he couldn't use a bucket on it and was told because the hydraulics are all exposed. An other advantage is insurance, theirs isn't classified as a crane, but as a boom lift. big difference in insurance prices. They never use the winch either, don't know why.
> Good luck with your new k boom. Beastmaster.


 
ya im pretty excited about saving my back. i been picking up logs for to many years decided that i didnt wanna get old to quick. next on the list is a whole tree chipper one of the larger morbarks or a woodsman have been my top to choices so far. i been working my bandit 250 like a dog for years now but i gotta say it takes it and keeps on tickin. we put 20-30 foot spars in the thing all day long. the suspense has been killing me. i gotta use a crane next week and cant wait till im not on the clock and just use my own.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pictures of the crane before mounting.
View attachment 203848


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 22, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> ya im pretty excited about saving my back. i been picking up logs for to many years decided that i didnt wanna get old to quick. next on the list is a whole tree chipper one of the larger morbarks or a woodsman have been my top to choices so far. i been working my bandit 250 like a dog for years now but i gotta say it takes it and keeps on tickin. we put 20-30 foot spars in the thing all day long. the suspense has been killing me. i gotta use a crane next week and cant wait till im not on the clock and just use my own.


 
I'm actually pretty stoked for you myself. Seems like you could tie into the crane and do big drop hitches to the tree (if crane was too short), and then crane them out. I'm liking it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 22, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I'm actually pretty stoked for you myself. Seems like you could tie into the crane and do big drop hitches to the tree (if crane was too short), and then crane them out. I'm liking it.


.

thanks man. ya ive done stuff like that before because i wasnt sure if the load was gonna be to big on a crane. 

i put a 2ton block up thier and once it was caught in the block hooked the crane to it and used a porta wrap to keep it from swinging on the crane to much. that way you can watch the LMI system to see if your gonna max out.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 22, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I'm actually pretty stoked for you myself. Seems like you could tie into the crane and do big drop hitches to the tree (if crane was too short), and then crane them out. I'm liking it.


 
I would have definetly built a longer boom but the cost just gets outrageous. it will be more cost effective for me to just get a 30-35ton crane in a year or two. for what this kboom cost on a used chassis you can get a new 30-35 ton from the guiraffe bros not sure if i spelled thier name correctly. you can get a nice 30-35 ton truck for 70-80k then you can get 150 foot up and have some compacity.

if you wanna get out over 100 foot it would be hard to do it with less than say a 270 280k and that would be pushing it. enless you want your compacity to be 200 pounds or something stupid. my lowest compacity i think is 1500 pounds and thats flat out horizontal off the dirt. at a 50 degree or some where in that point all the way out im at 5-6 thousand pounds.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 27, 2011)

You got any pics of this thing yet matt?


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just got home with it almost 2:30 am will be posting pics tomorrow cause ill finally be able to really play with it 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's one pic I got with my phone ill get on with the boom out for you guys today.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

took thies pictures with my cell phone havent tried the winch line yet probably will take the grapple off it tomorrow and mess around with it the bucket is still in the bed. thiers 12 more feet in the boom of manual exstensions your looking at right around 60- 65 feet. 70-75 with exstensions out.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool looking rig matt! does seem like will be pretty damn versatile. Do you think you'll use the bucket, or the manual extentions much?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Manual extensions yes because they keep the material away from the hydraulics thier is all kinds of connectors and.#### on the end of it that would be easy to.smash or bend. The bucket probably not I just bought it just encased because everything comes from overseas not like you can just run down the street and pick one up.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## arborpros (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats Matt. That is an awesome rig.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

arborpros said:


> Congrats Matt. That is an awesome rig.


 
Thanks guys I appreciate it. is fun to fun to play with 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## swyman (Oct 28, 2011)

That's the coolest thing I've ever seen! What's max load radius and weight?


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

It will handle 7 ton pretty well all the way down and out it will still do like 1800 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 28, 2011)

So now i really need to get out and do a job or 2 with you one of these weekends....


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> So now i really need to get out and do a job or 2 with you one of these weekends....


 
Ya that boom is pretty dirty like having a little crane a big log loader always with you 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

That's a chipbox on there, right? What's the capacity? Removable tops I presume. Do you have enough boom to feed the chipper while hooked to the truck?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 28, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> That's a chipbox on there, right? What's the capacity? Removable tops I presume. Do you have enough boom to feed the chipper while hooked to the truck?


 
Holy crap, that's nasty sounding! I hadn't even thought of it myself.. kinda like Ritchie Rich goes treeworker!


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ya I can feed it while hooked to the truck as far as compacity I'm not 100% sure its 14 foot long. The box has the re enforced sides inside and out to keep logs from bending it all up. And you can lift the roof off.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> That's a chipbox on there, right? What's the capacity? Removable tops I presume. Do you have enough boom to feed the chipper while hooked to the truck?


 
That sounds a bit dangerous actually thats gotta be almost 30 ft... and what if ya accidentally fed in something a chippa don't like ...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> That sounds a bit dangerous actually thats gotta be almost 30 ft... and what if ya accidentally fed in something a chippa don't like ...


 
It's remote controlled so he can stand right there at the chipper and watch the show. Pretty bad ass if you ask me. It would be the absolute #### for a row of smaller trees, grapple it high, cut at the stump and shove into the chipper. One guy does it all. Granted, that's best case scenario.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> It's remote controlled so he can stand right there at the chipper and watch the show. Pretty bad ass if you ask me. It would be the absolute #### for a row of smaller trees, grapple it high, cut at the stump and shove into the chipper. One guy does it all. Granted, that's best case scenario.


 
ohhhhhh its a remote that does sound cool now


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Remote has around a 600 yard range you can fully operate the truck by remote also. Turn on off engage pto idle up and down.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

So say for instance you wanna prune a tree and use it as a tip you don't have to leave the truck running you can do everything from the tree. Shut it off for an hour then move it.around again.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> So say for instance you wanna prune a tree and use it as a tip you don't have to leave the truck running you can do everything from the tree. Shut it off for an hour then move it.around again.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


 
What's your remote look like, Matt? From what I've seen they're pretty bulky, wouldn't want to be carrying it around the tree if I didn't have to. Though I've seen vids of guys doing it, it sure looks like an awful cluster#### of #### to deal with up there.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll snap a picture of it it does.have a #### load of buttons 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 28, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Remote has around a 600 yard range you can fully operate the truck by remote also. Turn on off engage pto idle up and down.


 
Very cool man, its a beautiful truck good luck , its almost a shame that something that pretty gets put to work ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Very cool man, its a beautiful truck good luck , its almost a shame that something that pretty gets put to work ...


 
thanks man i appriciate it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 28, 2011)

ill try hooking up a 2 part line tomorrow line with the winch tomorrow and we can see what she really will lift. I suck at making video's but ill find someone that can and when i say i suck i mean i have no idea how or the equipment. im still waiting on my outrigger pads to come in its kinda a necessity if you look in the pictures i had some 4x4's under the side i was lifting off of and when you put around a ton out 50 foot horizontal it will crack them and sink so some good cribbing is gonna be a necessity that ill screw with tomorrow after i get done bidding its supposed to rain most of the day.

i give the guys props that are running them from a tree definetly would take a whole lot of practice. it will be a good month before ill be ready to do anything of size with it. even on the slowest setting its really really easy to get the boom moving to fast. i doubt ill ever be running it set on rabbit i have never even idle'd the truck up and have been running it on turtle and its definetly pretty fast.


----------



## treevet (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice truck Matt, congratulations.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 29, 2011)

treevet said:


> Nice truck Matt, congratulations.


 
Thanks vet i cant sleep im like a kid on xmas i drove it home all night last night so i got home at like 2 am and didnt end up going to bed till like 4 by the time i got eveything done so i was beat all day didnt get to play with it as much as i wanted to.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya I can feed it while hooked to the truck as far as compacity I'm not 100% sure its 14 foot long. The box has the re enforced sides inside and out to keep logs from bending it all up. And you can lift the roof off.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


 
You might still wanna screw some plywood on the inside of that box to help with the dents.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet unit! Looks very similar to a company around here that has one. They are an animal doing removals, very fast. Big 6 axle mack chip truck, knuckle boom and a big bucket truck. I believe they have 90 ft of stick, but no winch that I know of. I went to school with the their operator, he likes to sit on the truck to feel the movement of the load/truck. I think you will find this easier to run than a crane, because you don't have all that cable swinging around. Just hook the strap and cut it off. Hope you have a big enough chipper and chip truck, cause you will be just flying through the work.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 29, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> You might still wanna screw some plywood on the inside of that box to help with the dents.


 
ya i probably will do the ply wood but if i put big enough stuff in thier i would probably unload it with the loader i hate beating them around dumping them. i can see small marks on my buckets box from dumping wood so i try and be super careful.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 29, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Sweet unit! Looks very similar to a company around here that has one. They are an animal doing removals, very fast. Big 6 axle mack chip truck, knuckle boom and a big bucket truck. I believe they have 90 ft of stick, but no winch that I know of. I went to school with the their operator, he likes to sit on the truck to feel the movement of the load/truck. I think you will find this easier to run than a crane, because you don't have all that cable swinging around. Just hook the strap and cut it off. Hope you have a big enough chipper and chip truck, cause you will be just flying through the work.



as far as chip space we usually couldnt fill up in a day. bucket truck's 2 11 foot boxes. knuckleboom 14 foot box, hooklift truck 2-20 foot boxes. f-550 8 foot bed. around 120 feet of bed to chip into.

as far as the chipper im going to wait intill the spring and pick up an 1890 bandit i think. i would do the woodsman but i cant see myself buying something that i cant even demo.


----------



## deevo (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice truck Matt! Hope she serves you well!


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 30, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> as far as chip space we usually couldnt fill up in a day. bucket truck's 2 11 foot boxes. knuckleboom 14 foot box, hooklift truck 2-20 foot boxes. f-550 8 foot bed. around 120 feet of bed to chip into.
> 
> as far as the chipper im going to wait intill the spring and pick up an 1890 bandit i think. i would do the woodsman but i cant see myself buying something that i cant even demo.


 
Aww, I'd be looking at a Morbark along with the bandit. When I think about a drum machine, I think Morbark and associate bandit's with disc chippers. 

Woodsman chippers are now owned by Terex, so maybe there is some new dealers for your area.


----------



## deevo (Oct 30, 2011)

Matt, you taken it to the tree expo? Drive all of us around in it? we'll put our helmets on! promise!


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 30, 2011)

deevo said:


> Matt, you taken it to the tree expo? Drive all of us around in it? we'll put our helmets on! promise!


 
lol sure it was up for talk a few times about taking it to the expo but the builder has a frieghtliner that is going i think and it cost some big $$ for spots.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 31, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


 
I want one when I grow up!


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Using the winch to pull trees to the truck after droping them


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Running the winch by remote to drop trees


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 31, 2011)

a pick off a maple tree we cut down i didnt have the block set up so i just grabed them with the grapple worked kinda well actually.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Lifting them out from the back of the house then swinging them around to the chip truck.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Picture of the roof being taken off.

View attachment 205441


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Who did ya buy that truck from timberland? Looks like there body and I know they sell Copma , if so there chip bodies are awesome you will see how strong they are loading wood into them


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Who did ya buy that truck from timberland? Looks like there body and I know they sell Copma , if so there chip bodies are awesome you will see how strong they are loading wood into them



It's a Timberland, I've only seen pics but thought the bodies looked a little chinsy. Hard to tell from pics though.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice Matt!, how much can it pick up again?


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Very nice Matt!, how much can it pick up again?



7 ton


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> It's a Timberland, I've only seen pics but thought the bodies looked a little chinsy. Hard to tell from pics though.



it all depends on what you want if your just hauling chips thier cheaper bodies he builds them in house. they where building one when i picked up my truck. it was built with the intent of logs banging around in it so thier is a higher gauge steel used on the sides ill have to take a picture but its way way thicker than my southco chip body we have dumped alot of logs out of it already and havent put a dent that i can see in it.

someone somewhere was saying he buys those bodies from somone else you can rest assure thier all hand welded and fabricated i have pictures of mine being welded at his shop.

that body was around 15g's i think a regular body like you guys are talking about sell for around 9-10k


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

just some pictures to show you where not really babying the body either. those logs where around 60 foot from the truck.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

*Nice pics, Matt.*

Wasn't trying to down on your purchase as it's obviously a bad ass truck and I'm envious as all get out, just an observation is all. I really want to see it up close. What you got going on next week?


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Wasn't trying to down on your purchase as it's obviously a bad ass truck and I'm envious as all get out, just an observation is all. I really want to see it up close. What you got going on next week?



good time to come down we are clearing a hillside of around 200 trees at the moment just started it today its a fun job to see this stuff on we have a 60 ton grove rented out for 2+ months we get paid by the day so i guessed it would take 2-3 months. the homeowners insurance was dropped on like 30 homes because of thies trees falling over so before they will re issue insurance they all have to come out.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> just some pictures to show you where not really babying the body either. those logs where around 60 foot from the truck.



I bought one from them when they were in North Jersey 6 years ago and didn't line it , I have no dents at all on the outside from wood , the only thing is they were chincy with the marker and tailights and the corners of my body have bled rust stains now because they must use a cheap caulk over the weld other than that they are a great body I paid 6800.00 for the body alone and I am so glad that I went with that truck it is a great all around setup


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2011)

View attachment 205580
Kind of a far away pic but its a good truck and the body is bigger than a ASPLUNGER 11fter


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> View attachment 205580
> Kind of a far away pic but its a good truck and the body is bigger than a ASPLUNGER 11fter



Ya i just liked the guy thats pretty much what sealed the deal he wasnt trying to push a truck on me actually talked me out of spending more money. the effer guy was a different story was always trying to show me 400k trucks that i wasnt interested in. im definetly planning on building another one with him.

some people on ******** where under the usumption that he bought the bodies so in that case someone might be making junk bodies that are confused with his because i have seen very similar designs. to find a guy that can put a truck like mine toghether is hard i wouldnt condisider anyone else if i was building one.

im in the process of making some videos of it i gotta get the hd helmet camera out of the box and try it out.

next spring if things keep working out im thinking of mounting one of thier 500 plus series loaders on a truck thier comparable to a 40 ton crane when picking at 100+ feet. the hard part wich im finding out now is finding a truck that can handle it.

the gvw has to be over 70500 so your limited. the road im looking at now is puting it on the back of a 3 axle semi.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 3, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya i just liked the guy thats pretty much what sealed the deal he wasnt trying to push a truck on me actually talked me out of spending more money. the effer guy was a different story was always trying to show me 400k trucks that i wasnt interested in. im definetly planning on building another one with him.
> 
> some people on ******** where under the usumption that he bought the bodies so in that case someone might be making junk bodies that are confused with his because i have seen very similar designs. to find a guy that can put a truck like mine toghether is hard i wouldnt condisider anyone else if i was building one.
> 
> ...



The only thing that I have noticed is that a piece of wood hits the center of the barn doors when they are closed from time to time that will pop the lock on the drivers side , but they have the safety chain in the middle so they have never really bounced open , but my lock is also 6 years old


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 3, 2011)

ill have to get a pic of it dumping that bed stands straight up and down it has one of those trunion telescoping pistons in it its pretty sweet looking. its amazing what you can lift with it even at max exstension. o and when i said 15g's for the bed thats the piston and mounting it the whole nine yards, hydralics exct.


----------



## the Aerialist (Nov 4, 2011)

*It's a sweet piece Matt!*

I stopped by Matts place this morning and saw his new crane. Most impressive! It's very compact, folded up it only takes about a meter of space behind the cab. I'm looking forward to seeing it in action. The bed cap is a work of art too. The thing is way too pretty to beat up though, I'm sure Matt will be handling it with kid gloves (when can i have a turn!).

Seriously, great purchase Matt, you'll never have to worry about roughing up the landscaping with that picking' um up and placin' um in the truck.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 4, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> I stopped by Matts place this morning and saw his new crane. Most impressive! It's very compact, folded up it only takes about a meter of space behind the cab. I'm looking forward to seeing it in action. The bed cap is a work of art too. The thing is way too pretty to beat up though, I'm sure Matt will be handling it with kid gloves (when can i have a turn!).
> 
> Seriously, great purchase Matt, you'll never have to worry about roughing up the landscaping with that picking' um up and placin' um in the truck.



thanks i love it i dont see how it could get any better as a truck. let me know when work stops this year gotta get that hillside cleared 6 people bid it and no one would even give them a price. lewis, davey and a few others walked away from it. gonna be ineterested picking over the house then a set of powerlines off a hillside.


----------



## the Aerialist (Nov 4, 2011)

*You can count on me Matt ...*



mattfr12 said:


> ... let me know when work stops this year gotta get that hillside cleared ...



I'm in, I wanna ride the ball up and over to the trees!


----------



## conlan (Nov 4, 2011)

*Matching GVW with the type of truck*

I'm a bit surprised your new truck has only a single axle. A few questions: is the GVW 33,000 lbs? how much does the truck weigh (including the grapple arm)? what's the load capacity? and how much is the back axle rated for? I have been looking into buying a grapple truck for a while now and those 14-16 foot dump boxes with the tops seat controls (like those at Timberland) look well suited for the tree service business, but they look like they would be easy to overload with only one axle.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 4, 2011)

conlan said:


> I'm a bit surprised your new truck has only a single axle. A few questions: is the GVW 33,000 lbs? how much does the truck weigh (including the grapple arm)? what's the load capacity? and how much is the back axle rated for? I have been looking into buying a grapple truck for a while now and those 14-16 foot dump boxes with the tops seat controls (like those at Timberland) look well suited for the tree service business, but they look like they would be easy to overload with only one axle.



GVW is stamped at 35,000. it would be real easy to overload with oak or other heavy wood with just chips or pine logs its almost impossible. payload can be around 15k since truck weighs around 10 ton. total payload could be 40k without damaging the truck. just depends on if where you live you run across alot of scales gotta kinda be smart when loading it up.

tandem axle trucks are ideal for hauling alot of wood but the added expense that goes with them is alot. the plates for a tandem are alot and since we have enough trucks to load with the Kboom its not really an issue we just put two or three trucks side by side if we got that much wood and load them all with that truck.

the price difference between a tandem when buying is really a deal breaker also around 40-50g's for something decent. if i went tandem i would have had over 200 thousand in a rig. saved a couple bucks and got the same thing by going single.

this is going to be the smaller of two rigs also, the other build will be on a triaxle so i didnt wanna make them both cost a mint. this rig is kinda the try it and see if we absolutly love it before i shell out some seriouse $$ on one istead of buying a stick crane.

so far with what im seeing you could definetly replace a stick crane with one of the 500 series or larger cranes.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice truck Matt! Congrats!
How are you tying into the boom?


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 5, 2011)

MattyD said:


> Nice truck Matt! Congrats!
> How are you tying into the boom?



if im using the winch it actually has a ball for it so you can put a shackle above that. but when just booming stuff out i tie in around the pin that is used the hold the hook on. not sure if thiers any science to it on a kboom yet but seems bullet proof to me. when using the pin to tie in thiers no way it can come out or come undone its also a very smooth surface.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 6, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> if im using the winch it actually has a ball for it so you can put a shackle above that. but when just booming stuff out i tie in around the pin that is used the hold the hook on. not sure if thiers any science to it on a kboom yet but seems bullet proof to me. when using the pin to tie in thiers no way it can come out or come undone its also a very smooth surface.



Is that your truck in the tree trader mag this month , he had a int. and what looks like a new KW setup much like yours , maybe you should consider that twin screw for a while , they are some big money to maintain and when you do tires you'll be doing 4 more forever .


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 6, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is that your truck in the tree trader mag this month , he had a int. and what looks like a new KW setup much like yours , maybe you should consider that twin screw for a while , they are some big money to maintain and when you do tires you'll be doing 4 more forever .



Not sure i dont get the magazine usually just look at it online it could possibly be a picture of mine. im confused with the rest of your post.

-maybe you should consider that twin screw for a while , they are some big money to maintain and when you do tires you'll be doing 4 more forever -

^^^ thats the part im lost with explain when you get a chance i read it over a few times just cant lock on to what your saying.


----------



## the Aerialist (Nov 6, 2011)

*Tandem Axles?*



mattfr12 said:


> ...
> "_maybe you should consider that twin screw for a while_ "
> 
> ^^^ thats the part im lost with explain when you get a chance i read it over a few times just cant lock on to what your saying.



I think he's talking about dual axles in back, but maybe he means a date with sisters. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 8, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Not sure i dont get the magazine usually just look at it online it could possibly be a picture of mine. im confused with the rest of your post.
> 
> -maybe you should consider that twin screw for a while , they are some big money to maintain and when you do tires you'll be doing 4 more forever -
> 
> ^^^ thats the part im lost with explain when you get a chance i read it over a few times just cant lock on to what your saying.



Tandem , dual axles ... Seems that for you to get the full use of them that truck is gonna have to be huge , and they are not cheap to run like I said instead of doing 4 caps you'll be doing 8 ....


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 25, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## swyman (Nov 25, 2011)

Show off!


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 25, 2011)

swyman said:


> Show off!



haha thanks man. its amazing how much something like this changes the game. we took out a row of pine trees 8-9 like it was nothing grounds crew doesnt know what to do anymore. used to be a whole day job now its strap and cut. its amazing how those booms flex under load looks kinda freaky at first.

the plan was to get a altec crane to go along with it but im pretty sure and am getting ready to put it in the works of building a 35 ton model k boom.


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 26, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> ya im pretty excited about saving my back. i been picking up logs for to many years decided that i didnt wanna get old to quick. next on the list is a whole tree chipper one of the larger morbarks or a woodsman have been my top to choices so far. i been working my bandit 250 like a dog for years now but i gotta say it takes it and keeps on tickin. we put 20-30 foot spars in the thing all day long. the suspense has been killing me. i gotta use a crane next week and cant wait till im not on the clock and just use my own.



we've been running a treelan whole tree chipper for several years now, and the overall design seemed much better than others. One important thing to think about when looking at a whole tree chipper is the space between the infeed wheels and the chipper knives. It really makes a difference, you dont want too much space in there for stuff to pile up in, seemed like with the ones we demo'd the shorter that space the better. The mechanic made a few improvement mods to it which were simple (adding another huge battery to it, and putting a post for the grapple to grasp in storage position, as well as a gauge to indicate when the grapple was tight when it was on the storage rack). We run a 1700 whole tree chipper as well (quite a bit smaller than the treelan). The treelan is IMO about the best you can find. Gratz on the k-boom, those things are awesome.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 26, 2011)

I just sent you my job app, Matt! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 26, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I just sent you my job app, Matt! :msp_rolleyes:



I think you're out of luck, I heard he's looking for people with experience. Just saying.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Iustinian said:


> we've been running a treelan whole tree chipper for several years now, and the overall design seemed much better than others. One important thing to think about when looking at a whole tree chipper is the space between the infeed wheels and the chipper knives. It really makes a difference, you dont want too much space in there for stuff to pile up in, seemed like with the ones we demo'd the shorter that space the better. The mechanic made a few improvement mods to it which were simple (adding another huge battery to it, and putting a post for the grapple to grasp in storage position, as well as a gauge to indicate when the grapple was tight when it was on the storage rack). We run a 1700 whole tree chipper as well (quite a bit smaller than the treelan). The treelan is IMO about the best you can find. Gratz on the k-boom, those things are awesome.



Those trelan chippers do look pretty sweet when i buy one tho i gotta find one with a dealer kinda close to my house. Morbark or Bandit is within 30 min of me so thats what ive narrowed down to thier is a vermeer dealer, but the odds of me buying another vermeer are slim to none after the bc1250 bc1000xl and sc352 stump grinder ive vowed never again.

i was leaning twards morbarks typhoon 20 with a loader arm or the 1990 bandit with a loader. im gonna wait intill spring tho so ill look around all winter. i kinda ruled out woodsman it seems that they change thier design alot and shake themselves apart. some say thats normal but ive never owned anything that shook till it cracked. we run a 2400xl morbark alot and its never had anything like that happen yet and we force feed it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 26, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I just sent you my job app, Matt! :msp_rolleyes:



you gonna relocate? its about a 3 day drive my buddy just did it i couldnt be in a car that long i would probably jump out. i hated driving down and picking that truck up and driving back. the next one im just gonna cough up the 1.50 a mile and have it delivered.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 26, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> you gonna relocate? its about a 3 day drive my buddy just did it i couldnt be in a car that long i would probably jump out. i hated driving down and picking that truck up and driving back. the next one im just gonna cough up the 1.50 a mile and have it delivered.



Yeah, buddy......


oh................:msp_huh:


wellpp, never mind.


----------



## swyman (Nov 28, 2011)

Matt, just curious on how long it takes to switch attachments? That is the coolest thing I ever seen, what a super multi-purpose machine!


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 28, 2011)

swyman said:


> Matt, just curious on how long it takes to switch attachments? That is the coolest thing I ever seen, what a super multi-purpose machine!



o its super easy just putting pins in and hooking up lines. the bucket just slides in the end of the boom and locks in with pins.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, Matt bought the training wheels KB,, lol.. still a major move financially though!


----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> you gonna relocate? its about a 3 day drive my buddy just did it i couldnt be in a car that long i would probably jump out. i hated driving down and picking that truck up and driving back. the next one im just gonna cough up the 1.50 a mile and have it delivered.



Me too. Bought our chipper truck in Atlanta and drove it back to Cleveland, what a nightmare!
More pics please. That's a sweet looking rig ya got there Matt.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 28, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, Matt bought the training wheels KB,, lol.. still a major move financially though!



Training wheels? Lol picks of the big boy in about six more months the wheels are already in motion. Hoping to have it done by the beginning of summer.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Picked up a toy so you guys can see some crane work we do charging it up now. Anyone know what I need to edit the videos so thier not four hours long I've never messed with this before.









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to find a video or movie editor in your start menu. There should be a program in the list of programs for that. Then you'd upload the vid data while you're in that program. 

The stuff is simple stupid, really. It's like playing connect the dots only there's only 10 dots. 

Figure it out, and you'll always know. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 30, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> You need to find a video or movie editor in your start menu. There should be a program in the list of programs for that. Then you'd upload the vid data while you're in that program.
> 
> The stuff is simple stupid, really. It's like playing connect the dots only there's only 10 dots.
> 
> Figure it out, and you'll always know. :msp_thumbup:



gotta get an sd card now tho should have known it wouldnt come with everything.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 30, 2011)

Their cheap though. You might as well get a few of them. Their small, and you might lose one.


----------



## priest (Dec 1, 2011)

*Perfect setup*

Looks great.
I've been talking with my crew for a few years that if they ever developed a combination grapple, crane, and bucket truck that it would be the perfect setup. I didn't realize they had done it until this thread. Do you mind if I ask if the cab/chassis was brand new and what you paid for the whole package? 
Thanks and congrats on a great piece of equipment.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2011)

priest said:


> Looks great.
> I've been talking with my crew for a few years that if they ever developed a combination grapple, crane, and bucket truck that it would be the perfect setup. I didn't realize they had done it until this thread. Do you mind if I ask if the cab/chassis was brand new and what you paid for the whole package?
> Thanks and congrats on a great piece of equipment.



cab and chassis is 06 helped keep me in a better price range everything else was new. if you where to build brand new on a base model you would probably be at around 150,000 for the boom and chassis saying you get a new chassis for around 70-80 g's wich is almost impossible anymore. i got my cab and chassis for around 40g's

the options are what throws the price up

the boom was right around 70g's if i remember correctly
if you want a fly jib thier around 20g's

but on mine i put radio remote 
hydralics to end of boom with grapple
a winch
and a bucket 

wich was round 30 grand in options.

thats why you dont see to many of them the booms are worth more than a brand new elevator bucket decked out with chrome and leather heated seats. but they are the cats pajama's

i got a 500 series im working on getting going wich is closer to a 35-40 ton crane and the boom on one of those is right around 140-150k with fly jib and remote control. 
so if you wanna get a big boy you get into some seiouse $$ another guy you will find on youtube allmark services thats a 350,000$ rig hes running.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2011)

priest said:


> Looks great.
> I've been talking with my crew for a few years that if they ever developed a combination grapple, crane, and bucket truck that it would be the perfect setup. I didn't realize they had done it until this thread. Do you mind if I ask if the cab/chassis was brand new and what you paid for the whole package?
> Thanks and congrats on a great piece of equipment.



Thier good if you do alot of removals wich is basically all we do we may have pruned 10 trees this year out of a few hundreds jobs. we get subcontracted by atleast 3 other tree services for it so we can usually stay pretty busy with it. even did a few for DAVEY so far this year.

we either use it as a small crane or use it to feed chippers once the crane picks come down so that thiers less processing. finding a chipper that will take what it will stick in it is the hard part now we have been beating the poop out of a 2400xl for a while now.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 2, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> we either use it as a small crane or use it to feed chippers once the crane picks come down so that thiers less processing. finding a chipper that will take what it will stick in it is the hard part now we have been beating the poop out of a 2400xl for a while now.



http://www.morbark.com/Equipment/SpecSheets/M20R.pdf 
problem solved:wink2:


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 2, 2011)

no tree to big said:


> http://www.morbark.com/Equipment/SpecSheets/M20R.pdf
> problem solved:wink2:



the 2400 we use is rated at 18 inch i do belive and even has a loader arm on it its made by morbark do you think the 20 is really much better?

i been shooting alot of video with the helmet camera just gotta put my mac up on its stand so i can edit it this laptop im on is a real POS wont even recognize the sd card but its like 8 years old and still working so im proud of it.

i got my wife an imac for xmas from bestbuy the guy said its the cats ass for messing around with video.


----------



## no tree to big (Dec 2, 2011)

how much power you got in the 2400?
but if the difference from 18-20" is the same as say 12-15" or 15-18" I'd say there would be a noticable difference any good morbark dealers in your area that would do a demo? we had an 18" morbark on demo for almost a week from our local place. 

does anybody make 22-24" chipper in a "normal" design? 

well how about a big bandit 3590 I think there over a million new though and you'll need a semi to pull it and a big chip trailer
maybe a 2590? those come with a pintle so you might still be able to pull it with one of your trucks if it has a big enough tow capacity/strong enough pintle


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 2, 2011)

*Step One ~ Buy a Mac ...*



mattfr12 said:


> ... Anyone know what I need to edit the videos so thier not four hours long I've never messed with this before...



There is no step two, the latest Macintoshes come with everything you need to do great videos right out of the box. The iMac has an SD card slot that you can pop the camera card right into. It's really quite simple to import the videos you want and then edit them down to size for posting on the Internet.

It can be time consuming though, so watch out, to edit four hours of video you have to watch it at least once.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 3, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> There is no step two, the latest Macintoshes come with everything you need to do great videos right out of the box. The iMac has an SD card slot that you can pop the camera card right into. It's really quite simple to import the videos you want and then edit them down to size for posting on the Internet.
> 
> It can be time consuming though, so watch out, to edit four hours of video you have to watch it at least once.



yep just busted my iMac out of the box am messing with it now its like a whole new world. very fast tho never seen a computer run this smooth and actually simple to use once you figure it out. whelp I'm working on editing video now gotta figure this out with the go pro and the iMac now i got a lot invested in getting video online now:bang:


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2011)

Copma Knuckle Boom - YouTube

My fist stab at making a video using the mac ill work on some tomorrow of us picking with it spent hours screwing around with this one of us lifting oak logs my eyes are starting to hurt. sorry about the crappy youtube music all i had to choose from i don't have any on my computer yet.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG was that some boring looking ####! I can't imagine how you stayed awake long enough to edit that.. even worse than vets over the deck snoozer! Good job though..


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 4, 2011)

*Good first effort Matt!*



mattfr12 said:


> Copma Knuckle Boom - YouTube
> 
> My fist stab at making a video using the mac ill work on some tomorrow of us picking with it spent hours screwing around with this one of us lifting oak logs my eyes are starting to hurt. sorry about the crappy youtube music all i had to choose from i don't have any on my computer yet.



Did you shoot all of that with the helmet cam on your head? You're going to want to get a second camera to get another point of view to be able to mix in to make it more interesting. You have to be careful about adding your own music to anything you post on YouTube because it will get flagged as unlicensed content.

Your phone number went by too quickly to really register, you need to expand the number of frames that it overlays to keep it on the screen longer. You can do this by grabbing the title ribbon on top of the frames used and stretch it to cover more frames to be on the screen longer.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> OMG was that some boring looking ####! I can't imagine how you stayed awake long enough to edit that.. even worse than vets over the deck snoozer! Good job though..



Ya its my first mac and first time i ever tried messing with this so it took forever to make crap hopefully i will get faster and better at it with time. we are picking one of a roof with it tomorrow witch i hope will make some good video.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 4, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Did you shoot all of that with the helmet cam on your head? You're going to want to get a second camera to get another point of view to be able to mix in to make it more interesting. You have to be careful about adding your own music to anything you post on YouTube because it will get flagged as unlicensed content.
> 
> Your phone number went by too quickly to really register, you need to expand the number of frames that it overlays to keep it on the screen longer. You can do this by grabbing the title ribbon on top of the frames used and stretch it to cover more frames to be on the screen longer.



Ya that i video stuff isn't bad to use at all. and as far as getting to camera's their that might be impossible i catch crap all day now with the helmet camera. i was riding the boom and every time i went up i turned it on and every time i did that i heard quite fudging around and cut the effin tree down.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 4, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> every time i went up i turned it on and every time i did that i heard quite fudging around and cut the effin tree down.



lol! I get that a lot, that's why I don't have many good pics or vids!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 4, 2011)

Tight vid, Matt. It was a little like rewinding the same arb moves over and over from where I'm sitting. Not sure about where you're coming from though. No prob though.

I'm sure you want to blow some people away with a compilation vid. Think "The Best of Bulldog Tree Care" with all of best of what you pull off with the crane for the next few months or whatever. :msp_unsure: Sure, why not right?


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 5, 2011)

*Quit fugging around and cut the fugging tree down ....*



superjunior said:


> lol! I get that a lot, that's why I don't have many good pics or vids!



Trying to get good video and pics disrupts the workflow and slows down the job. I've brought in videographers whose only job was to get footage and that works the best. I even got one guy to come up in the tree with me. He had some rock climbing experience and loved it.

Trouble is a pro videographer costs more than a climber to bring in for a day. Then there is the editing, it's really easy on a Mac with iMovie but it is still very time consuming to do. Usually I have to watch the raw footage over and over as I edit it down. Editing video is both an art and a skill and bringing in a producing company can be very expensive but the finished product is likely much better than my efforts so far.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 5, 2011)

some pictures the neighbor took while we where getting a tree that fell on the back of the house.
got some helmet cam footage will try to upload tonight when i get home.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

A few more 

View attachment 210805

View attachment 210805

View attachment 210806


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

A video of a couple picks we did while clearing a hillside behind a warehouse.

Bulldog Tree Care Knuckle Boom Picking - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> ohhhhhh its a remote that does sound cool now



Until the batteries die, then its just evasive manuevers.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> A video of a couple picks we did while clearing a hillside behind a warehouse.
> 
> Bulldog Tree Care Knuckle Boom Picking - YouTube



I think you should have saved yer money fer a cheap pair of sneakers.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya its my first mac and first time i ever tried messing with this so it took forever to make crap hopefully i will get faster and better at it with time. we are picking one of a roof with it tomorrow witch i hope will make some good video.



No, faster is not what you want with that thing. Yeah, you spent a lot of money so the crew could stand around. Yeah, if I had one I wouldn't need a crew... until I got into the big stuff. Yeah, you should keep that truck on level ground. No, there is not enough outriggers. Yeah, you are pushing max pretty much everytime. Yeah, one cold day the battery will die and raise the hairs on the back of yer neck. Yeah, the job by the fence I could have done by myself without any type of crane in a day. No, I won't work for you. Yeah, you have a very versitle but very finicky crane. Yeah, I am leary of it. Yeah, you'll need to keep yer eye on it and the truck its mounted to. Yeah, if you expected me to put 7k on it at full extension I would come down and ask you to do it. Just sayin.

Other than that it was a good show. Nice work.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 10, 2011)

*Nice work Matt ...*



mattfr12 said:


> A video of a couple picks we did while clearing a hillside behind a warehouse.



[video=youtube;Kfbc3CjYJvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfbc3CjYJvw]Bulldog Tree Care Knuckle Boom Picking - YouTube[/video]

Sweet! Did your Bandit take those trees whole?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> [video=youtube;Kfbc3CjYJvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfbc3CjYJvw]Bulldog Tree Care Knuckle Boom Picking - YouTube[/video]
> 
> Sweet! Did your Bandit take those trees whole?



You see how that boom flexed and the tree hit the ground? That's one of those finicky things I was talking about. 

No, I am not talking to you AA, I am talking to Bartlett boy, X, MDS, 101 and the like. No joke, you need to be extra cautious with those.

I don't know why the thing wasn't set up in a more verticle stance anyway.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> A video of a couple picks we did while clearing a hillside behind a warehouse.
> 
> Bulldog Tree Care Knuckle Boom Picking - YouTube



I think that your gonna be ordering that big boom sooner then later I see that your already feeling the one pics , and you'll be an ace with that remote by spring ..... Is nice going straight to the chipper hooked to the truck ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I think that your gonna be ordering that big boom sooner then later I see that your already feeling the one pics , and you'll be an ace with that remote by spring ..... Is nice going straight to the chipper hooked to the truck ...



Ya we already went for the bigger boom. should be here in the summer going to go get the truck soon and run it as a dump in till the booms ready.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> You see how that boom flexed and the tree hit the ground? That's one of those finicky things I was talking about.
> 
> No, I am not talking to you AA, I am talking to Bartlett boy, X, MDS, 101 and the like. No joke, you need to be extra cautious with those.
> 
> I don't know why the thing wasn't set up in a more verticle stance anyway.



They are built for massive amounts of deflection thats there thing, watch some of Mike Poors pics , he deflect that booms like a fishing pole hooked on a rubber tire , and supposedly that machine can work flat out . forget all you know about hydros these cranes are like night and day ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> No, faster is not what you want with that thing. Yeah, you spent a lot of money so the crew could stand around. Yeah, if I had one I wouldn't need a crew... until I got into the big stuff. Yeah, you should keep that truck on level ground. No, there is not enough outriggers. Yeah, you are pushing max pretty much everytime. Yeah, one cold day the battery will die and raise the hairs on the back of yer neck. Yeah, the job by the fence I could have done by myself without any type of crane in a day. No, I won't work for you. Yeah, you have a very versitle but very finicky crane. Yeah, I am leary of it. Yeah, you'll need to keep yer eye on it and the truck its mounted to. Yeah, if you expected me to put 7k on it at full extension I would come down and ask you to do it. Just sayin.
> 
> Other than that it was a good show. Nice work.



Dan I'm never even actually working at 60-70 percent of the compacity of the boom their designed to flex like that at max load they look like a rainbow. and as far as level ground the truck has a sensor system in it to not operate on level enough ground. but as far as max not even close. right their your looking at 60% boom extension when you start talking 14k you gotta get the manual extensions out. i pick with cranes exclusively daily for years now the whole truck has backups for its backups thats why those booms are 100g's alone for base models. i have a dynamometer built in i can see the weight of every pick. the one we just built at max your talking close in around 30 thousand pounds at around 100 feet.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya we already went for the bigger boom. should be here in the summer going to go get the truck soon and run it as a dump in till the booms ready.



Wow so you married money or your just slumming huh , because your dropping some big coin not thats its my business but I have to admit I am green with envy


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> They are built for massive amounts of deflection thats there thing, watch some of Mike Poors pics , he deflect that booms like a fishing pole hooked on a rubber tire , and supposedly that machine can work flat out . forget all you know about hydros these cranes are like night and day ...



ya exactly it took a lot of getting use to for me from the original stick cranes i was use to.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow so you married money or your just slumming huh , because your dropping some big coin not thats its my business but I have to admit I am green with envy




no i do removals for a lot of companies not just my own its all we do I'm just outfitted for the whole nine yards of it. we did a few for davey this year. the original plans where to get a stick crane also but after getting use to this operation was just so much easier and smoother for a crew like mine. 

we picked up some big contracts along the way that helped pay also we take care of a few 60+ acre lots


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> no i do removals for a lot of companies not just my own its all we do I'm just outfitted for the whole nine yards of it. we did a few for davey this year.



Gotcha wink wink .....


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow so you married money or your just slumming huh , because your dropping some big coin not thats its my business but I have to admit I am green with envy



i invited others come down and check that thing out one time its like a whole different world of tree work your more than welcome to come check it out if you want.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Gotcha wink wink .....




haha no theirs some other tree guys on here that know we take care of 3 municipalities at the moment doing crane removal. if i married into it id be sitting on my ass or stump grinding for a living.

im gonna put the 500 series boom on a mack granite .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> i invited others come down and check that thing out one time its like a whole different world of tree work your more than welcome to come check it out if you want.



Sure but I am not coming to watch like the fat kid in the red hat... I wanna do something ....


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

Oak Tree Take Down Part 2.m4v - YouTube


I would have gotten up around 8thirty, rubbed one off, dropped that thing either in the yard or the street and picked up my kid at 3thirty not spending a dime on worker's comp.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Sure but I am not coming to watch like the fat kid in the red hat... I wanna do something ....



Ya you can i just call my insurance man and add as a subcontractor to all my comp coverages and what not its like 80$ or something. for a day


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Oak Tree Take Down Part 2.m4v - YouTube
> 
> 
> I would have gotten up around 8thirty, rubbed one off, dropped that thing either in the yard or the street and picked up my kid at 3thirty not spending a dime on worker's comp.



ya that was an easy tree for sure took less than 3 hours even the way we did it if i remember correctly was for a law firm tho tried to minimize the divots in the grass. their footing the bill for the time so why not rake it in.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> ya that was an easy tree for sure took less than 3 hours even the way we did it if i remember correctly was for a law firm tho tried to minimize the divots in the grass. their footing the bill for the time so why not rake it in.



You better put some #### together though make it a hard day , cause we make guys money when we sub ... Its a respect thing I never leave a bad taste in anyones mouth unless they ask for it


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> You better put some #### together though make it a hard day , cause we make guys money when we sub ... Its a respect thing I never leave a bad taste in anyones mouth unless they ask for it



haha ya for sure give me a call sometime 412-720-1434 

i try to not get on here and brag about stuff so it may seem small from videos I'm trying to get a 3rd crew on the road this spring I've only ever posted picks of like 2 buckets and stuff we got a lot of neat toys to mess with. i operate out of two locations


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

Knuckle boom Tree Removal - YouTube


I would have pulled both dead trees into that pine and rolled a J while they hung there, once again not spending any extra on worker's comp.

Then I would have ran yer CD collection through my chipper.

No Bull#### Bulldog. I really would have. I really don't think a skeeter beater like you should go quoting Shigo to Dan Murphy. I know I don't want to hear it and I think its upsetting Dan. We are actually quite sensitive.
Stick saw? Yeah you'll have to show me how they work.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> haha ya for sure give me a call sometime 412-720-1434
> 
> i try to not get on here and brag about stuff so it may seem small from videos I'm trying to get a 3rd crew on the road this spring I've only ever posted picks of like 2 buckets and stuff we got a lot of neat toys to mess with. i operate out of two locations



Yea you appear to be a decent fellow after helping MDS I kinda have a bit of a traveling bone now and would enjoy a break from my Norm ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Knuckle boom Tree Removal - YouTube
> 
> 
> I would have pulled both dead trees into that pine and rolled a J while they hung there, once again not spending any extra on worker's comp.
> ...




haha ya its the songs that youtube offers i didnt feel like getting into iTunes and are you talking about daniel murphy? not saying he's right or wrong just trying to understand why some things are done.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea you appear to be a decent fellow after helping MDS I kinda have a bit of a traveling bone now and would enjoy a break from my Norm ...



Ya I'm easy going i even help AA out from time to time. i don't usually have any hate for anyone don't have the time to get mad about stuff.

heck you can even meet him he lives like two blocks away from my house.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Knuckle boom Tree Removal - YouTube
> 
> 
> I would have pulled both dead trees into that pine and rolled a J while they hung there, once again not spending any extra on worker's comp.
> ...



Jeezus Krist man he's not staring at your bum either you basket case ....Focus your anger in a direction that is useful to the good of all of us ....And don't try barking up my tree either you loopy mutha ####a ... Just kidding , just saying ....


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Knuckle boom Tree Removal - YouTube
> 
> 
> I would have pulled both dead trees into that pine and rolled a J while they hung there, once again not spending any extra on worker's comp.
> ...



The thing tho is when you get to the point we are you will always have the workers come and insurance stuff because i gotta keep my employees especially my good ones happy so they stick around keep them making money year round. so for me theirs really no avoiding it if i want to have a legal operation with reliable help we usually run two 4 man crews.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> [video=youtube;Kfbc3CjYJvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfbc3CjYJvw]Bulldog Tree Care Knuckle Boom Picking - YouTube[/video]
> 
> Sweet! Did your Bandit take those trees whole?




ya for the most part with a little limbing i would have pulled the morbark down their but the connectors are different on my truck and i tried to use an adapter i got from a local trailer shop and it blew some fuses. so i went with the lighter choice since we pulled it with my pickup to the site.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Jeezus Krist man he's not staring at your bum either you basket case ....Focus your anger in a direction that is useful to the good of all of us ....And don't try barking up my tree either you loopy mutha ####a ... Just kidding , just saying ....



No, yer right. It looked like Bulldog was pulling an LXT on Murph's fine proper poplar prune, I got carried away. 


And yeah, from Bd's videos it looked like they were sissy-ing around. I didn't say anything that wasn't true about that.

I appreciate your understanding my perspective BD. I understand yours and I'm sorry for being so rude but I still don't understand why you are so chummy with AA. It don't make sense to me and if he was living 2 blocks from me I would check the Amber list.

Another thing i don't get is that around here municple contracts go to the lowest bidding dog and it doesn't seem like something to be proud of.

Its good to hear a guy like you is doing well and keeping up with things though. For me it seems that after the countless hours of lectures, seminars, training and talking the real world comes along and chews it up and for what they are paying to keep the grass pointing upwards it don't seem worth it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> No, yer right. It looked like Bulldog was pulling an LXT on Murph's fine proper poplar prune, I got carried away.
> 
> 
> And yeah, from Bd's videos it looked like they were sissy-ing around. I didn't say anything that wasn't true about that.
> ...



I would have to say AA puts a little bit of a show on for you guys I think he likes the fire he gets out of you guys when he shows one of his guys crashing his stuff into his trailer or something like that. but in all he's not a bad guy if he needs help we usually don't mind he pre bids it into his prices.

municipal contracts usually do go to the lowest bidder thats a lot of the reason we run all the fancy stuff so we can knock it out a lot faster than the guy standing behind us. Its not the best work but it does help pay the bills. its usually done with buckets and is mostly on street work thats pretty much why i put together a second crew.

as far as my crew we definetly do screw around a little bit i don't really try and kill myself anymore the guys that work with me have been with me from the beginning 7+ years. i try and take it easier on my body this days i got a good ways to go before retirement and am hoping not to need a wheelchair to get around after 20+ years of messing in trees.

Ya im not doing bad at it still not rich yet bet hoping to be their someday my ability to buy equipment like this is almost because of me starting so young when i bought my first bucket i was 20 years old had no kids no house payment and pretty much knocked that payment out in no time so when it was time to move into the k-booms and what not i had a good head start. and also took some real make it or break it loan risks in the first couple years but things seem to have gotten stable and a lot less stressful.

a lot of the work we do is crappy work like clearing hillsides we seem to do about 20-30 of them a year and are the only ones interested in doing them it seems like but it is good money. the one you seen in the video had a retaining wall below those trees that was at least 10 foot deep we where tied in while cutting those trees just out of the fear of slipping and falling down in their we would have had to use the boom to get someone out.

for municipal contracts we usually just bid the removals their seems to be some $$ in them if you can get rid of them in a decent amount of time. to do all the pruning the certs and stuff you have to follow for the money in it sometimes just isn't worth it.

davey bid 15$ an hour at pittsburgh international airport this year for a bucket and operator how someone could do that i just don't know. i was their during the bid opening and most where right in par with me anywhere from 85-125$ per hour. i went to the bid opening and everyone was in shock.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> No, yer right. It looked like Bulldog was pulling an LXT on Murph's fine proper poplar prune, I got carried away.
> 
> 
> And yeah, from Bd's videos it looked like they were sissy-ing around. I didn't say anything that wasn't true about that.
> ...



on another note sometimes bigger company doesn't always mean more expensive me and AA have bid the same trees before on a large tree i have said prices that where a thousand or more less than his operation. all depends on time for me i know how much i want for a day and something that may take me a day takes another 2 or 3.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> I would have to say AA puts a little bit of a show on for you guys I think he likes the fire he gets out of you guys when he shows one of his guys crashing his stuff into his trailer or something like that. but in all he's not a bad guy if he needs help we usually don't mind he pre bids it into his prices.
> 
> municipal contracts usually do go to the lowest bidder thats a lot of the reason we run all the fancy stuff so we can knock it out a lot faster than the guy standing behind us. Its not the best work but it does help pay the bills. its usually done with buckets and is mostly on street work thats pretty much why i put together a second crew.
> 
> ...




Sadly enough I know how Davey does it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Sadly enough I know how Davey does it.



How is it man because it really does baffle me at some of the stuff they bid we where scratching are heads at like 40$ an hour for crane and operator and like 20 for chipper and operator? i mean i don't know how you couldn't loose money because i think you even have to pay prevailing wages.

seems like if they had 2 buckets their and a few cranes they would be lucky to make 500$ in a day


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 11, 2011)

*I churn the cream and make butter for my bread ...*

Once I discovered the modus operendi of the d i c k clique that operates like kindergardeners I decided to make them my virtual playthings. When matching wits with me they are hoplessly disarmed. They bring rubber band guns to a real gunfight.

I like the idea of 101 coming to our neighborhood. Can I hang him on the ball and run the remote? 

And yah, what's up with Davey Tree? I ran up against them and they bid under a grand on a job I bid at $1500. The customer told me that and I sugested they hire them. I never lower a bid once given, even when customers tell me the other bids.

Your gear gives you a real advantage in pricing jobs, especially now with your K-boom. Crew costs can kill me if I'm not careful so I usually bid very high. I figured out early on that I'm better off doing 2 ~ 3 jobs a week at high prices than trying to work 5 ~ 6 days a week on low bid jobs.

I try to skim the cream off of this market, leaving the curds and whey for the low-ballers like Davey and others.

posted from my iPad will having latte on the couch


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 11, 2011)

I have now seen it all, AA comparing himself to Davey. 

LOL.........No, LOLROFLMMFAO

Danno, I am tracking with ya, they do it here 2. Matt, its about that exposure. 

They did a huge pruning job here for free. It was on a huge, maybe the busiest intersection in my area. They had their flag ship bucket truck right at the corner, so all could see. Guy I know that works there said that their branch seen a huge increase in calls for a few weeks after. Davey does very little advertising here, except for deals like that. Then they slam ya. Bid against them for a white oak on the ground (uprooted) They bid it for 5g's, the HO told me up front. He said that he knew that there was no way it should be that much. I would have bid it at 1500, and it would have taken a half day. If they are throwing prices like that, and I see them working everyday, then the low bids are mixed in. As long as their branch net profit is where it is supposed to be, the head shed doesn't care. Big company's like that are OK with 9-11% net profit. They do so much volume that that number equals millions every year.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Dec 11, 2011)

I wanna play with the K-boom...And matt you said your thinking about starting a 3rd crew next season....well i just happen to be looking to run crew next season, how convenient


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Once I discovered the modus operendi of the d i c k clique that operates like kindergardeners I decided to make them my virtual playthings. When matching wits with me they are hoplessly disarmed. They bring rubber band guns to a real gunfight.
> 
> I like the idea of 101 coming to our neighborhood. Can I hang him on the ball and run the remote?
> 
> ...



Listen you sheep ####### ###### ###### I am not gonna report your liver spotted ### for that comment or anything so don't worry about it , I will come to your neighborhood park in your driveway and make you and john boy wash my truck and hold my ciggy for me ..... Don't think because I like Matt that you can even chime in on a conversation between real tree workers and mention my name or threaten me , in reality and here you may be a #### ####### ##### ###### and thats that so buzz off ....


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> How is it man because it really does baffle me at some of the stuff they bid we where scratching are heads at like 40$ an hour for crane and operator and like 20 for chipper and operator? i mean i don't know how you couldn't loose money because i think you even have to pay prevailing wages.
> 
> seems like if they had 2 buckets their and a few cranes they would be lucky to make 500$ in a day



Yeah, some of it is based on the same theory you mentioned about the large quantity of work municiple contracts offer. It makes sense but I was never good at doing the limbo. The business office workers don't have to be either, that's what the guy's doing the work are for.
To me, municiple contract is a bad word. 

Now do you know for a fact Davey bid what they bid or did you here that from the grapevine? Still, they had to have bid lower than you right? 

There are government programs ( kickbacks? Subsidies?) for companies with minorities. Involve yourself with them and it will be your trucks on the White House lawn. These programs are a large part of how it gets done. Really, after you get your ducks in a row all you have to do is send 5 guys out, cut one branch and be able to retire.

Also, just because a guy writes on the bid sheet " 15 per hour" that doesn't mean the invoice won't be padded. 15 an hour? Well how many hours is it gonna take? In the end you will see there are actually 25 hours in a day.
This works another way: lets say you bid crew and equipment for 900 a day. They roll in with everything for about half a day then roll out leaving a guy to rake it up for 15 an hour. They made the 900 + 15 an hour + whatever the crew managed to stuff in before they keeled over.

jeez, there are a lot of tricks, a lot of lines to fill in.No, I only know a few. In the end, no its not the same money you would make doing work for regular citizens and you have to know how to hit curve balls really well.

A company can make a buck by sending an employee to school. There are many angles there.


And Yeah! I am really surprised to see you hanging out with AA. I don't know if its because you need the money, are too nice of a guy or you really are stupid. It pains me to see what you have to put on your shoulders to help him, actually I think you DO the job for him. That's not right.


----------



## lxt (Dec 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> No, yer right. It looked like Bulldog was pulling an LXT on Murph's fine proper poplar prune, I got carried away.
> 
> 
> And yeah, from Bd's videos it looked like they were sissy-ing around. I didn't say anything that wasn't true about that.
> ...





I oughta pull a bulldog on yer Ernest looking head...........WTF, you make a cliaim about no insurance, no comp, etc... & then you post defending Murph................& then you wanna bust AA`s chops.............I think AA would kick the ####ing snot oughtta you & after reading some of your comments...............I think/Know AA is more legit than you!!

What a ball bag!! The Danno...........Defender of the Murph, maybe a lil butt kiss in there?


LXT..............


----------



## lxt (Dec 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Oak Tree Take Down Part 2.m4v - YouTube
> 
> 
> I would have gotten up around 8thirty, rubbed one off, dropped that thing either in the yard or the street and picked up my kid at 3thirty not spending a dime on worker's comp.





Pretty pro of ya! is that with or without the mop & dish towel? this post belongs in the "Hack" thread along with the posts that "stubs" are now a good thing..............tell us Danno..........the street drop was an idea Murph gave ya..uh?

:msp_thumbsup:


LXT............


----------



## dbl612 (Dec 11, 2011)

*crane capacity*



mattfr12 said:


> Dan I'm never even actually working at 60-70 percent of the compacity of the boom their designed to flex like that at max load they look like a rainbow. and as far as level ground the truck has a sensor system in it to not operate on level enough ground. but as far as max not even close. right their your looking at 60% boom extension when you start talking 14k you gotta get the manual extensions out. i pick with cranes exclusively daily for years now the whole truck has backups for its backups thats why those booms are 100g's alone for base models. i have a dynamometer built in i can see the weight of every pick. the one we just built at max your talking close in around 30 thousand pounds at around 100 feet.[/QUO
> 
> i would like to see a knuckleboom that picks 30k at 100' radius. would like to see your crane pick 14k with manual extensions out. i think 14k with all extensions retracted at a 10' radius would put the truck to task. knucklebooms are pretty amazing in their capabilities (we have a hiab 250-4) but i think those numbers you are quoting are a stretch,maybe i'm wrong. seeing new things every day, but physics and leverage haven't changed i don't think.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 11, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Trying to get good video and pics disrupts the workflow and slows down the job. I've brought in videographers whose only job was to get footage and that works the best. I even got one guy to come up in the tree with me. He had some rock climbing experience and loved it.
> 
> Trouble is a pro videographer costs more than a climber to bring in for a day. Then there is the editing, it's really easy on a Mac with iMovie but it is still very time consuming to do. Usually I have to watch the raw footage over and over as I edit it down. Editing video is both an art and a skill and bringing in a producing company can be very expensive but the finished product is likely much better than my efforts so far.



asked wifey for a new water proof/shockproof digital for Christmas. nikon aw100 - should be much better for work and outdoorsy stuff then my canon sx20is. still trying to get the sawdust outta that poor thing


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen you sheep ####### ###### ###### I am not gonna report your liver spotted ### for that comment or anything so don't worry about it , I will come to your neighborhood park in your driveway and make you and john boy wash my truck and hold my ciggy for me ..... Don't think because I like Matt that you can even chime in on a conversation between real tree workers and mention my name or threaten me , in reality and here you may be a #### ####### ##### ###### and thats that so buzz off ....



You must be the guy that I keep reading about from your area that goes over to people's houses, and runs brown streaks across their carpets in full sight. It was this particular criminal that came to mind when read your post and well...... most all of your posts. 

You are a criminal, right? I mean everything you say in this forum suggest you are the shady, vengeful, high and mighty-too good for common justice type. I mean, heck. AA wouldn't even hurt a fly even if he could pop one out of the air with a six shooter from his hip, but you certainly have a hang up that is really coming out here. You are at least partially insane if not fully insane, 101, and so why are you asking to operate other people's high dollar equipment?

Happy head hunting, creep. :biggrin: And pay me back the only thing that ever came out of your mouth in your whole life: complete and utter BS. :angry2:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> You must be the guy that I keep reading about from your area that goes over to people's houses, and runs brown streaks across their carpets in full sight. It was this particular criminal that came to mind when read your post and well...... most all of your posts.
> 
> You are a criminal, right? I mean everything you say in this forum suggest you are the shady, vengeful, high and mighty-too good for common justice type. I mean, heck. AA wouldn't even hurt a fly even if he could pop one out of the air with a six shooter from his hip, but you certainly have a hang up that is really coming out here. You are at least partially insane if not fully insane, 101, and so why are you asking to operate other people's high dollar equipment?
> 
> Happy head hunting, creep. :biggrin: And pay me back the only thing that ever came out of your mouth in your whole life: complete and utter BS. :angry2:



Listen FTA I am gonna go easy on you and tell you too just stop this course , and even though that you have been dropped on your head as a child you need to understand that I am more of tree worker than you could ever hope for and since you have yet to ever post any pics of anything and speak in retoided helmet wearing ebonics I would say out of the 2 of us you are the alot more of a BS ER than me , so take the wig off put away your grandmas panties back in her dirty clothes basket and know your place ....And as far as the criminal thing goes WELL ya got me there south jersey is well known for our endless pine barrens where no ever finds anyone or anything ...... Just Kidding and Just Saying


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen FTA I am gonna go easy on you and tell you too just stop this course , and even though that you have been dropped on your head as a child you need to understand that I am more of tree worker than you could ever hope for and since you have yet to ever post any pics of anything and speak in retoided helmet wearing ebonics I would say out of the 2 of us you are the alot more of a BS ER than me , so take the wig off put away your grandmas panties back in her dirty clothes basket and know your place ....And as far as the criminal thing goes WELL ya got me there south jersey is well known for our endless pine barrens where no ever finds anyone or anything ...... Just Kidding and Just Saying



OK, that what I will do. Watch. See? 



Ha! This 101 guy's a joke. No, nobody sees what this guy smears all over the forum, and sure, me and everyone will just take orders from one of the forum's most belligerent trolls. :msp_mellow: This freak can't be for real. I mean you read these kinds of guys BS in all of the forums online, and you write it off as just something you can't avoid online. But what next? You would actually invite one of these Cretins into your life??? Whoa! AA and Murph seem like alright guys, but I'd still have trouble giving them the keys to my things. This little group of outlaws is something completely different though. 


Hey, 101, why don't you bring that broken, criminal mentality of yours out to help me use my $100k equipment really quick. I like your style. You're going to work out really well with my crews too wink wink :biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> OK, that what I will do. Watch. See?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What things FTA what do you bring an offer you got a clue ? The only reason you take up for AA is because he's the only other idiot here that doesn't fit in so now what ? You gonna wow me with some more babble I mean you could actually leave this site tomorrow and we would be better for it , why don't you try please , I am not gonna stop until someone stops me so if you really wanna go here I will be perfectly honest its where I am comfy . I will enjoy twisting you up into a piece of soiled toilet paper , I am serious you have now gone at me 2xs so I will make you my priority where in the past I have just ignored you which was better for us both ... And as far as working for other people unlike you I can fit in where as you could only fit at the local adult book store as the #### mopper...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

dbl612 said:


> mattfr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan I'm never even actually working at 60-70 percent of the compacity of the boom their designed to flex like that at max load they look like a rainbow. and as far as level ground the truck has a sensor system in it to not operate on level enough ground. but as far as max not even close. right their your looking at 60% boom extension when you start talking 14k you gotta get the manual extensions out. i pick with cranes exclusively daily for years now the whole truck has backups for its backups thats why those booms are 100g's alone for base models. i have a dynamometer built in i can see the weight of every pick. the one we just built at max your talking close in around 30 thousand pounds at around 100 feet.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> OK, that what I will do. Watch. See?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I invite most people that are intested in seeing it in person two come check it out. i really like the guy that built it and think he builds a high quality machine and would like to see him sell more.

if you can find one for 100k let me know ill take two.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> What things FTA what do you bring an offer you got a clue ? The only reason you take up for AA is because he's the only other idiot here that doesn't fit in so now what ? You gonna wow me with some more babble I mean you could actually leave this site tomorrow and we would be better for it , why don't you try please , I am not gonna stop until someone stops me so if you really wanna go here I will be perfectly honest its where I am comfy . I will enjoy twisting you up into a piece of soiled toilet paper , I am serious you have now gone at me 2xs so I will make you my priority where in the past I have just ignored you which was better for us both ... And as far as working for other people unlike you I can fit in where as you could only fit at the local adult book store as the #### mopper...



Comfy or not, the scum bagg is really coming in off the streets here, and you got no way to figure out it's you I'm talking about and you have no way to switch your style. You're jalopy. Instead you just keep spewing BS from that sour, worn out mouth. 

Well, MDS was comfy here too, and he went the way may be right for you too. Seriously, if I knocked on these administrators doors, and I asked them if they had seen the statements you make on their forums, they'd might actually take a look. Then they might actually flick the blight you are off of their program just because they have all the sponsors to look after. You're mucking up the program for those guys. 

If I wouldn't put you in my business (of any kind not just tree service, lame brain) because you'd run it down by the presence of your personality, attitude, and choice of language where custys and my good workers can get a whiff of you, then why would anyone out there with any kind of class want you on their pay role let alone someone's world famous website? 

So you can run it down. :biggrin: Why else?


----------



## superjunior (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> You're jalopy.



opcorn: what's jalopy?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

I was talking to a guy today about the bid I gave him on his trees, and he said all the other bids were a lot better. I don't blame those other guys for bidding so low. This is the slow season. I told the HO that I just don't know how to give less than 100% to what I'm doing for people. I have plenty of work, and if he want my kind of service, then pay the price for it. He only needs to try being a little more personable and ask for a price reduction. I'd give back a little. 

My point is some of the folks on here are never less than 100% class acts. Some of the folks owe a whole lot before they make up for what they spew on this website. What's the difference between the two types? One just cannot stoop any lower, and the other cannot reach any higher. 

Then there's lots of the quiet type on here too. Far more of them than anything else. Some of them would chime in on the boards more if they didn't figure some cuckoos would just work their arse off trying to smear them and control everything. 

Really, what kind of people go to the hoods to see if they can't get a stalker to follow and hassle them? None that I know, but that is essentially the case when anyone enters AS. And those silent readers know the names of these notorious offenders, but action takes energy. They don't have any energy to make a little action towards banging these blights around a little bit because they are already too tired from working their butts off all day trying turn their dollar into a dollar fifty. 


OK, 101, bite the bait again, and say it your way one more time. :biggrin:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

superjunior said:


> opcorn: what's jalopy?



A big tool. :deadhorse:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

I am back and I promise to be a good boy now, so don't expect any fun out of me.. AA has sioled the whole place for me now! It has all come to fruition for him.

Yawn, work tomorrow.......


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I am back and I promise to be a good boy now, so don't expect any fun out of me.. AA has sioled the whole place for me now! It has all come to fruition for him.
> 
> Yawn, work tomorrow.......



Great, you're back. I felt like something really, really heavy was missing from the load. Never mind now. 

So, what'll you have, my man. :biggrin: Gallon o' beer and Redenbacher as usual???


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Comfy or not, the scum bagg is really coming in off the streets here, and you got no way to figure out it's you I'm talking about and you have no way to switch your style. You're jalopy. Instead you just keep spewing BS from that sour, worn out mouth.
> 
> Well, MDS was comfy here too, and he went the way may be right for you too. Seriously, if I knocked on these administrators doors, and I asked them if they had seen the statements you make on their forums, they'd might actually take a look. Then they might actually flick the blight you are off of their program just because they have all the sponsors to look after. You're mucking up the program for those guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> What things FTA what do you bring an offer you got a clue ? The only reason you take up for AA is because he's the only other idiot here that doesn't fit in so now what ? You gonna wow me with some more babble I mean you could actually leave this site tomorrow and we would be better for it , why don't you try please , I am not gonna stop until someone stops me so if you really wanna go here I will be perfectly honest its where I am comfy . I will enjoy twisting you up into a piece of soiled toilet paper , I am serious you have now gone at me 2xs so I will make you my priority where in the past I have just ignored you which was better for us both ... And as far as working for other people unlike you I can fit in where as you could only fit at the local adult book store as the #### mopper...



You are awesome you fat lard belly bastard.. some good stuff!!

Edit: 101 doesn't count! Lmao..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Matt, if I may take this thread a bit further off topic. Lol. 

FTA and AA, why do you come here? You both continually complain that no one on this site shows you any respect, you continually get into arguments that derail any and all threads that have potential to be informative...or at least fun. What's in it for you? You like to get a rise out of people on the internet? Seems really childish. Neither of you have a clue as far as this work is concerned yet you take every chance you can to offer your insight which is less than helpful at best and downright retarded for the most part.

It wasn't too long ago that I was much like you. I came in here a blusterin and blabberin thinking I was God's gift to arboriculture. It didn't take long to learn my place, take a step back, listen and learn from the more experienced individuals on the site. Granted they come on real hard with the bashing and bullying but that's part of the learning curve. If you want to be handled with soft, cushioned gloves there are other sites just a"buzz" waiting to help you. This place is a little more hardcore and we call out stupidity when we see it. Is what it is. You can either put up your defenses and fight back which accomplishes nothing or realize there is much to learn, learn it and move forward.

I'll leave you both with this thought. What do you think you are worth to any of the other business owners on this site? As in, what would any of the "dik click" be willing to pay you for your expertise, your ability, your presence on their jobsite? Put aside the "I wouldn't want to work for any of you guys" bs for one moment and indulge this hypothetical. Seriously, what do you think you could actually earn as a day rate from an established company?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Great, you're back. I felt like something really, really heavy was missing from the load. Never mind now.
> 
> So, what'll you have, my man. :biggrin: Gallon o' beer and Redenbacher as usual???



What is a "Redenbacher", is that like something you stole from your mom's basement once, you punk ass little kid?? Just saying!! And how about some pics.. seriously, if we gotta listen to ya... again, just saying.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Matt, if I may take this thread a bit further off topic. Lol.
> 
> FTA and AA, why do you come here? You both continually complain that no one on this site shows you any respect, you continually get into arguments that derail any and all threads that have potential to be informative...or at least fun. What's in it for you? You like to get a rise out of people on the internet? Seems really childish. Neither of you have a clue as far as this work is concerned yet you take every chance you can to offer your insight which is less than helpful at best and downright retarded for the most part.
> 
> ...




ya derail it for a few this stuff is getting old.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen you sheep ####### ###### ###### I am not gonna report your liver spotted ### for that comment or anything so don't worry about it , I will come to your neighborhood park in your driveway and make you and john boy wash my truck and hold my ciggy for me ..... Don't think because I like Matt that you can even chime in on a conversation between real tree workers and mention my name or threaten me , in reality and here you may be a #### ####### ##### ###### and thats that so buzz off ....



No, seriously, we should get together if you come to town, me the real me, work with Matt if he needs any help then go out and have a few, become best buds and all that ... I think I could help you with your anger management.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

Orville Redenbacher popcorn.

Anyway, you're already getting back into you, MDS, you nut. This is ridiculous. Your idiotic behavior is bizzar. I guess you're kind of like that crud in the back corners of the dump box. Not enough to climb in, and scrape out. So what.

Anyway, I started reading your post, Blakesy, and I think you're trying to prove that our village foul mouths are pillars of be respected by all. Isn't that just about it? I'll give you my notice of resignation as kindly as possible. I'm not working or paid to respect 101 or MDS or anyone like those brothers anywhere any time except on inconveniently random occasions. 

Send me some cash, and I'll reconsider my opinions. Thanks


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> ya derail it for a few this stuff is getting old.



Hey, and you have been doing your best to lend credibility to this old hack **********, so you play a part in the present dragging down of the site too IMO. Again, just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Orville Redenbacher popcorn.
> 
> Anyway, you're already getting back into you, MDS, you nut. This is ridiculous. Your idiotic behavior is bizzar. I guess you're kind of like that crud in the back corners of the dump box. Not enough to climb in, and scrape out. So what.
> 
> ...



So you have nicknames for me now? Like we are buddies or something? Listen, FTA, forget mds and 101 as they both have their strengths and weaknesses as we all do, we're talking about you. What are you worth to a tree company as a day rate. $100? $1000? What skills do you possess that would be marketable in the arboriculture industry? I'm just trying to get to the root of the matter. Are you any good at your chosen profession?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Orville Redenbacher popcorn.
> 
> Anyway, you're already getting back into you, MDS, you nut. This is ridiculous. Your idiotic behavior is bizzar. I guess you're kind of like that crud in the back corners of the dump box. Not enough to climb in, and scrape out. So what.
> 
> ...


give me an address. I will send a spring loaded casting of my fist so when ya open the box it will punch right in your suckhole and as for you AA I doubt actually being around you in real life would do anything for my anger issues in fact I would prolly bring you the same box


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Hey, and you have been doing your best to lend credibility to this old hack **********, so you play a part in the present dragging down of the site too IMO. Again, just saying.



It's funny how minds can be all in the same place and observing the same things, but what comes to those minds are completely different. Like for instance, MDS, you must be thinking something crazy like we're all sitting on the ceiling when we're really just sitting on our chairs here. :msp_ohmy:

Without any copy and paste work here for evidence, MDS, I think you're posting reputation here is nowhere near clean enough to tell anyone who to like and who not to like. You were just banned, ya fool. 

You're like mud in my boot tread not the shooting star you think you are. And that's my opinion. At least mines sort of common where as yours has basically ruined your reputation with any form of decent society.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> give me an address. I will send a spring loaded casting of my fist so when ya open the box it will punch right in your suckhole and as for you AA I doubt actually being around you in real life would do anything for my anger issues in fact I would prolly bring you the same box



Yeah, a big fat one too I'll bet! Lol.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> give me an address. I will send a spring loaded casting of my fist so when ya open the box it will punch right in your suckhole and as for you AA I doubt actually being around you in real life would do anything for my anger issues in fact I would prolly bring you the same box



LOL, do you frequent the jails??? Geeeeeze, you are scum. 


Blake, no comment at this time. I'm currently working the looney tunes thread here. Can't you see? oke:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> It's funny how minds can be all in the same place and observing the same things, but what comes to those minds are completely different. Like for instance, MDS, you must be thinking something crazy like we're all sitting on the ceiling when we're really just sitting on our chairs here. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Without any copy and paste work here for evidence, MDS, I think you're posting reputation here is nowhere near clean enough to tell anyone who to like and who not to like. You were just banned, ya fool.
> 
> You're like mud in my boot tread not the shooting star you think you are. And that's my opinion. At least mines sort of common where as yours has basically ruined your reputation with any form of decent society.



You really are some sick kind of little freak, aren't you! I mean you really are living in your own dream, eh little guy... I mean I don't blame ya for trying in your own gay boy bathhouse/internet kind of way,, but seriously, there are real, actual tree people here man, have some respect! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> LOL, do you frequent the jails??? Geeeeeze, you are scum.
> 
> 
> Blake, no comment at this time. I'm currently working the looney tunes thread here. Can't you see? oke:



Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnng. You got the "balls" to bash on quality arbs but not the cojones to put yourself out there. It's like watching a movie...a really shiiiiiiittttyyy movie where the antagonist can't act and can't back up what he spews from his mouth. I mean, really? REALLY? It's not like it's hard to grow a set of balls on the internet and put yourself out there ForTheAss.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

uploadfromtaptalk1323190649299.jpg

This big old Red Bud was a challenge. I had to use the "secret weapon" to put it down.

Remember that Stone Pine, MDS? You thought that one took a while to get done. :biggrin: This Red Bud was basically two years in the works. I don't even know if it's all the way down yet. They keep calling me back you know. :msp_unsure: Tell me your honest opinions, Ol' Great Walnut.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnng. You got the "balls" to bash on quality arbs but not the cojones to put yourself out there. It's like watching a movie...a really shiiiiiiittttyyy movie where the antagonist can't act and can't back up what he spews from his mouth. I mean, really? REALLY? It's not like it's hard to grow a set of balls on the internet and put yourself out there ForTheAss.



Please excuse me. I'm busy helping someone else. If this is an emergency please call the next service listed. Thank you, and have a nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 11, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> ... What do you think you are worth to any of the other business owners on this site? As in, what would any of the "dik click" be willing to pay you for your expertise, your ability, your presence on their jobsite? Put aside the "I wouldn't want to work for any of you guys" bs for one moment and indulge this hypothetical. Seriously, what do you think you could actually earn as a day rate from an established company?



Well I made $1400 today after crew costs. I'm not really looking to make less by working for somebody. What you should be asking is how could I make more money if I hired you to take over operations and all I had to do was sell the work and collect the money. The actual tree work is only one part of doing business, bringing in the customers is just as important to be successful.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Please excuse me. I'm busy helping someone else. If this is an emergency please call the next service listed. Thank you, and have a nice day. :biggrin:



Oh god how I hate you. But I gotta admit, that was funny... Too bad the site is about to hit the wall because of the likes of you and AA. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. Better just change the name to Chainsawjunkies.com as there ain't no arb discussions left to be had in this hell hole.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Well I made $1400 today after crew costs. I'm not really looking to make less by working for somebody. What you should be asking is how could I make more money if I hired you to take over operations and all I had to do was sell the work and collect the money. The actual tree work is only one part of doing business, bringing in the customers is just as important to be successful.



Please refrain from deflection. Answer the question.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Please excuse me. I'm busy helping someone else. If this is an emergency please call the next service listed. Thank you, and have a nice day. :biggrin:



Yeah, you're probably busy greasing yourself up for the nights festivities in mom basement! :biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> It's funny how minds can be all in the same place and observing the same things, but what comes to those minds are completely different. Like for instance, MDS, you must be thinking something crazy like we're all sitting on the ceiling when we're really just sitting on our chairs here. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Without any copy and paste work here for evidence, MDS, I think you're posting reputation here is nowhere near clean enough to tell anyone who to like and who not to like. You were just banned, ya fool.
> 
> You're like mud in my boot tread not the shooting star you think you are. And that's my opinion. At least mines sort of common where as yours has basically ruined your reputation with any form of decent society.



Not with me he hasn't JR. your the one who has some "proving" to do ... And honestly you brought this on yourself you wanted to stoop with me so now you got it , like I said your my new project .... And I can get real low make these last couple of posts look like bible scriptures


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

:rant:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

Wouldn't another big mattfr motion picture hit the spot right now. :help:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Not with me he hasn't JR. your the one who has some "proving" to do ... And honestly you brought this on yourself you wanted to stoop with me so now you got it , like I said your my new project .... And I can get real low make these last couple of posts look like bible scriptures



Oh Jesus man, he "liked" you.. that's like the gay kiss of death.. we're all done now!! Lmao!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Oh Jesus man, he "liked" you.. that's like the gay kiss of death.. we're all done now!! Lmao!



That's like asking that lazy, hungover bsterd if he feels that-one-way too when a man clicks a widdle likey button. Got the little twinkle in your eye thing going on for me right now, right? Sort it out, fudge monkey.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

...and let me know what you think about that big Red Bud job I showed pictures of. :biggrin:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> That's like asking that lazy, hungover bsterd if he feels that-one-way too when a man clicks a widdle likey button. Got the little twinkle in your eye thing going on for me right now, right? Sort it out, fudge monkey.



Wow, was that posted straight out of the bathhouse on your daddy AA's I pad?

Here's an idea, just a quick pic of what we ACTUALLY do (any old one really)! What you got??
View attachment 210983


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Wouldn't another big mattfr motion picture hit the spot right now. :help:



Ya Matt put one up, maybe it would get your thread back on the rails. I feel bad for even posting in it as it has brought the Jackals out who stalk me throughout this forum.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Wow, was that posted straight out of the bathhouse on your daddy AA's I pad?
> 
> Here's an idea, just a quick pic of what we ACTUALLY do (any old one really)! What you got??
> View attachment 210983



Aaah, you know. I was taking down some really big stuff last weak. Routine stuff that I get all excited and worked up about you know. Tell me what you think, and don't hold back, OK? :eek2:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

What a pick, right? That was the biggest one I could find within reach of me. No one else would even dare pop that guy, plus no one else can pick 'em like myself. :msp_thumbup:

Yours truly,
The Tree Hit Man


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2011)

lxt said:


> Pretty pro of ya! is that with or without the mop & dish towel? this post belongs in the "Hack" thread along with the posts that "stubs" are now a good thing..............tell us Danno..........the street drop was an idea Murph gave ya..uh?
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> ...



No, I have been dropping trees in the middle of the street long before I met Murph.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Aaah, you know. I was taking down some really big stuff last weak. Routine stuff that I get all excited and worked up about you know. Tell me what you think, and don't hold back, OK? :eek2:



That post epitomizes you FTA! You can take that ####er to your grave gayboy!! 

Later, kind of a busy day tomorrow. :msp_tongue:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> No, I have been dropping trees in the middle of the street long before I met Murph.



That's kind of out there, don't you think? :msp_confused: Just waning the things out there like that. Is that even illegal.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Not really a surprise that neither one of you two dopetards want to get down to business and discuss anything of substance. Sad, really. Oh well, hope you have fun on the short bus.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Wow, was that posted straight out of the bathhouse on your daddy AA's I pad?
> 
> Here's an idea, just a quick pic of what we ACTUALLY do (any old one really)! What you got??
> View attachment 210983



what kind of camera do you got up there, helmet cam? looking to get a new one for work


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> That post epitomizes you FTA! You can take that ####er to your grave gayboy!!
> 
> Later, kind of a busy day tomorrow. :msp_tongue:



Uh oh, likey likey. :mad2:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Not really a surprise that neither one of you two dopetards want to get down to business and discuss anything of substance. Sad, really. Oh well, hope you have fun on the short bus.



Yeah, I'm going to get back to business right now when I can sit here and poke these wild baboons' eyes out through the bars. Right :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2011)

lxt said:


> I oughta pull a bulldog on yer Ernest looking head...........WTF, you make a cliaim about no insurance, no comp, etc... & then you post defending Murph................& then you wanna bust AA`s chops.............I think AA would kick the ####ing snot oughtta you & after reading some of your comments...............I think/Know AA is more legit than you!!
> 
> What a ball bag!! The Danno...........Defender of the Murph, maybe a lil butt kiss in there?
> 
> ...



What do I need WC for? I ain't got not employees. Yeah, I will stick with Murph. I have been doing simular work . Define " legit". Nah, don't bother, it means little anyway.

But I do think this while be the last year of this tree work for me. Don't thank me, I thank you.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> But I do think this while be the last year of this tree work for me. Don't thank me, I thank you.



You're a total sack of oscar myer weenies. That's what I think. opcorn:

Just sayin'. I mean tell it like it is, and keep your tree biz, right manthedan?


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Yeah, I'm going to get back to business right now when I can sit here and poke these wild baboons' eyes out through the bars. Right :msp_rolleyes:



Blake man why bother neither is worth your time. FTA has posted like 3 pictures since she has been here and they are all of the same little tree on the side of a hill somewhere that you wouldnt need a step stool to take down and his father AA is well I really think he has early stages of dementia. Neither are on your level.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

:msp_glare:Step Ladder!!!!!!????? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

If I just swung in there with the big ol' crane, what would my boys have to do??? :msp_unsure: 

Employ 'em, don't destroy 'em, ay? Pick'em-up-sticks is not fun every day, but at least the guys know they get to play 'em.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 11, 2011)

opcorn:
Matt I am sorry for taking pleasure in the derailment of your thread, but it's sunday, I'm bored and have nothing better to do.. Their isn't s##t on tv, wife is out and I'm cleaning kegs between reading these posts..

FTA and AA you guys aren't done yet are you? This is all the entertainment I have right now..


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I'm going to Lowes really quick. Sorry I can't help. :hmm3grin2orange: I'm just an ol' tree buzzard you know.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 11, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I think I'm going to Lowes really quick. Sorry I can't help. :hmm3grin2orange: I'm just an ol' tree buzzard you know.



You belong at Lowes, Ed. 
You are not a tree guy. You are a guy with no qualifications hoping to be something. Quite a joke you are, but oh well.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

superjunior said:


> opcorn:
> Matt I am sorry for taking pleasure in the derailment of your thread, but it's sunday, I'm bored and have nothing better to do.. Their isn't s##t on tv, wife is out and I'm cleaning kegs between reading these posts..
> 
> FTA and AA you guys aren't done yet are you? This is all the entertainment I have right now..



Not a problem man it happens everywhere else so why not here let it rip.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 11, 2011)

superjunior said:


> opcorn:
> Matt I am sorry for taking pleasure in the derailment of your thread, but it's sunday, I'm bored and have nothing better to do.. Their isn't s##t on tv, wife is out and I'm cleaning kegs between reading these posts..
> 
> FTA and AA you guys aren't done yet are you? This is all the entertainment I have right now..



hows that crane you bought working out for you? didn't see to many video's or pics of it. them things are handy.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 11, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> You belong at Lowes, Ed.
> You are not a tree guy. You are a guy with no qualifications hoping to be something. Quite a joke you are, but oh well.
> Jeff



You gotta brake that down for me. That's out of my reach. Sorry jiffy, but I not educated. K? 

I talked to you now make it good or just give me my space, fudge hunter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## superjunior (Dec 12, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> hows that crane you bought working out for you? didn't see to many video's or pics of it. them things are handy.



awesome man, my only regret is not buying one years ago. completely changes everything..I'll get some footage up, but not on your thread, I'll pull up my old crane newbie thread and post it up there.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 12, 2011)

which brings up a point to farther derail your thread Matt :msp_tongue: 
what kind of cameras are you guys using? been looking at the nikon aw100 - sapposed to be waterproof, shockproof, ect.. seems to be a good camera for work. 

my poor canon wasn't made for what I'm trying to do with it, not to mention its almost the size of my hardhat..


----------



## superjunior (Dec 12, 2011)

awe what the hell, here's one - just learnin the ropes here...


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

A company I do a lot of work for has an altec k crane. It's to small for big stuff, but it has a million uses. Last week were removing wind damaged trees all over the place. One job, a pine blow over, rootball and all in a back yard. There was a bridle path behind the house. We picked up the pine in 3 picks over a blockwall fence and then the rootball in another. Some big Euc's that had blown over in a front yard, we limbed them, then in a few picks, put the logs, in a woodcutters trailer whole. Whole job took an half hour$$$. That same day we remove 6 massive pampus grass clumps, I put a chocker on them and we pulled them out with the crane, and sat them in the truck. 
If you had to hire a crane non of those jobs would be worth it, but if you own it the possibly are end less A real labor and time saver when used for day in day out work. We lift the bobcat into the back of the truck with it. We lift chippers, stump grinders, bobcats, etc. over fences some times into backyards. 
It works great for medium size removals if you can get close. He does boulder work too. Pick them up for free, and sell them and place them for$$$View attachment 211065


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 12, 2011)

*K-boom for the Win ...*



beastmaster said:


> A company I do a lot of work for has an altec k crane. It's to small for big stuff, but it has a million uses... If you had to hire a crane non of those jobs would be worth it, but if you own it the possibly are end less A real labor and time saver when used for day in day out work.... He does boulder work too. Pick them up for free, and sell them and place them for$$$View attachment 211065



That crane looks a lot like Matt's and I have to say after seeing Matt's rig first hand, it is definitely the way to go if you have the volume to keep it working. I'd much rather have one of those than a bucket truck. Seeing equipment like that reminds me just how bush league my operation is compared to some of you guys.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 12, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



matt, sweet crane brotha!!!!!!!
This looks like it will make you alot of dough, congrats my friend..:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Not really a surprise that neither one of you two dopetards want to get down to business and discuss anything of substance. Sad, really. Oh well, hope you have fun on the short bus.



They just can't! It is an all too familiar scenario around this place lately, in all seriousness... oh well, is what it is I guess..


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 12, 2011)

superjunior said:


> awe what the hell, here's one - just learnin the ropes here...




Mines all shot with the go pro hd helmet hero got it at best buy they where on sale for xmas. No worries man gotta learn somehow.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 12, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Mines all shot with the go pro hd helmet hero got it at best buy they where on sale for xmas. No worries man gotta learn somehow.



cool, gonna check that camera out


----------



## treemandan (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt, are you sure you are a tree guy? I mean yer are so nice and all. You got to have an alterior motive right?:msp_confused:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 12, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Matt, are you sure you are a tree guy? I mean yer are so nice and all. You got to have an alterior motive right?:msp_confused:



Matt is some of the coolest people on here, I think he preaches on sunday, then does tree work through the week
or mabey a super hero? dono, but if he was closer and needed help, I would be there for him


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 12, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Matt, are you sure you are a tree guy? I mean yer are so nice and all. You got to have an alterior motive right?:msp_confused:



tree work full time for sure just easy going. don't have the will power or energy to argue. 2 kids and a wife to keep me busy and enough stress trying to run crews. so on here just like reading watching videos and so on. most people are already set in their ways if you try to say somethings wrong you end up offending them and then all hell brakes loose. 

I guess you could say I'm nice because i don't claim to be a know it all? know I'm probably not the best tree climber in the world? thats where most people shoot themselves in the foot on the internet. the already have it all figured out and I'm usually good with that as long as its not jackin up my operation.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 12, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


> Matt is some of the coolest people on here, I think he preaches on sunday, then does tree work through the week
> or mabey a super hero? dono, but if he was closer and needed help, I would be there for him



Thanks man i appreciate it the preacher part might be a stretch.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 13, 2011)

*I know Matt personally, he is a hero.*



woodsman44 said:


> Matt is some of the coolest people on here, I think he preaches on sunday, then does tree work through the week or mabey a super hero? dono, but if he was closer and needed help, I would be there for him



Matt is certainly the coolest person posting on this board. I've had the pleasure of meeting Matt and his Family, and spoken with him on several occasions, he is all he says he is and more. 

Matt doesn't preach, be he has given me excellent and timely advice. Matt is concerned about my safety and welfare and worries that I am in this business with no formal training. I'm not going into any details here, but Matt has also been though a lot of adversity, and that has formed his character and personality. He treats others with respect and compassion.

Matt approached me from contact on this board, well after I was the subject of much flaming and derision. I think he wanted to see for himself if I was that bad as I had been painted. He made his own decision about me and I don't think it is the one most here have.

We all could do well to be more like Matt, and he certainly deserves all the success he has had in building his business. I'm sure that with the addition of his K-boom his future success is assured. Matt has a great future ahead of him, not only in business but as a family man. It's because he has high values and genuinely cares about people.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 13, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Matt is certainly the coolest person posting on this board. I've had the pleasure of meeting Matt and his Family, and spoken with him on several occasions, he is all he says he is and more.
> 
> Matt doesn't preach, be he has given me excellent and timely advice. Matt is concerned about my safety and welfare and worries that I am in this business with no formal training. I'm not going into any details here, but Matt has also been though a lot of adversity, and that has formed his character and personality. He treats others with respect and compassion.
> 
> ...




:love1::sweet_kiss:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 13, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> :love1::sweet_kiss:



Someone needs a favor lmao , prolly some big wood to be picked up down in the valley :evilgrin:


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 13, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Matt is certainly the coolest person posting on this board. I've had the pleasure of meeting Matt and his Family, and spoken with him on several occasions, he is all he says he is and more.
> 
> Matt doesn't preach, be he has given me excellent and timely advice. Matt is concerned about my safety and welfare and worries that I am in this business with no formal training. I'm not going into any details here, but Matt has also been though a lot of adversity, and that has formed his character and personality. He treats others with respect and compassion.
> 
> ...



Thanks man i appriciate it.


----------



## deevo (Dec 13, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


>



Good stuff Matt. Do you have someone who takes all the big stuff? I hate bringing that back to my yard! much rather give it away!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 13, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


>



Dude, matt, I bet you had a big smile on your face useing your new crane!!!!!!..:msp_biggrin:

That crane, box combo is the "bee's knee's"......lol


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ya usually a 70 year old guy in town and he always gets it split I wouldn't even wanna try to turn that into firewood. After that i pay yearly at a wood recycling plant.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 13, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


> Dude, matt, I bet you had a big smile on your face useing your new crane!!!!!!..:msp_biggrin:
> 
> That crane, box combo is the "bee's knee's"......lol



Ya it definitely is a beast wood loading use to be the hard part but not to much of an issue anymore. kinda nice always having a small crane around not having to call the rental guys for stuff it can handle. we keep dragging logs up in front of it to see what it will struggle with but so far its lifted everything without sweating. and when i say we are trying monster logs we are picking them up off the ground. the last one in the picture was picked up at around 35 foot extension and weighed in at 6500 using round numbers. it was around 80 inches across at the bottom. around 14 foot long my bed is 14 foot and it stuck out a little had to shave it down to fit it in. you can't really hurt it picking off the ground the cranes computer limits you once max pressure is put through the lines it shuts its lifting down you can only drag closer.


----------

